
Airframe – Open-Source Dashboard Template - metamet
https://github.com/0wczar/airframe-react
======
rayshan
For a large-screen-centric, all-batteries-included React UI component library,
I love Palantir's Blueprint:
[https://github.com/palantir/blueprint](https://github.com/palantir/blueprint)

~~~
mlevental
yup. as odious as palantir is blueprint is fantastic - beautiful, complete,
and well documented.

------
h1d
Can we stop with "Loading, please wait" screen? This isn't some game that
needs to load 3D environment and sites loaded faster 15 years ago that had
similar functionality but why are we going backwards after so long?

One page trapped all the swipe gesture to move the cards around I couldn't
even scroll back to top to get back to the side menu.

~~~
cmroanirgo
Exact same problem here. 8 second "please wait" which led to the same scroll
lock. Perhaps this project is a little premature.

------
fnord77
This is great. it takes a lot of effort to build a nice UI. someone building
out a data-centric product could use this and focus on their backend business
logic/processing.

------
timw4mail
A front-end Javascript build chain for a template? No thanks.

~~~
0wczar
all versions (next/angular/jquery/vue/mvc) will be available as open source
soon.

~~~
evsasse
Looking forward for jquery.

~~~
throw03172019
I haven’t heard anyone say this for quite some time!

------
GordonS
This looks really good!

Another one I've used in the past is CoreUI[0], but I think Airframe looks a
bit more "modern", or perhaps a little less "Bootstrappy" (that's a good
thing).

[0] [https://coreui.io](https://coreui.io)

------
jermaustin1
This looks really nice, but MY GOODNESS, there are a lot of dependencies!

~~~
mcondit
It is after all a full template. Looking over the deps, including reactstrap
is a bit extra baggage, but overall it's everything that you'd ultimately need
to make an application in the ecosystem to do what it's offering, seems
robust.

------
0wczar
NextJs now is available: [https://github.com/webkom-co/airframe-
next](https://github.com/webkom-co/airframe-next)

------
ideashower
Can someone walk me through how I can set up the data to plug into this
dashboard?

If I had a series of CSVs, how simple would it be to just attach it to these
visuals?

~~~
Braxton_Hicks
You'd probably need _some_ programming experience, or at least a general idea
of how web development works. This dashboard template is front-end fluff that
makes it simple for a developer to focus on the backend processes and allows
them to pass resulting structured data to the client that's presented in
pretty tables and charts.

There are multiple ways to accomplish your CSV challenge, depending on your
backend structure, but one possible could be to use a tool such as the jQuery
CSV plugin[1] to read your CSV files and convert them to Javascript objects.
You could then render your HTML by iterating over the rows of that CSV in a
<table> element. The Airframe source would provide all the the CSS needed to
display your table in one of its pretty formats - would just be a matter of
setting the table and its children's class attributes[2].

[1] [https://github.com/typeiii/jquery-csv](https://github.com/typeiii/jquery-
csv) [2]
[http://dashboards.webkom.co/react/airframe/tables/tables#](http://dashboards.webkom.co/react/airframe/tables/tables#)

------
wayneftw
Looks great!

Just curious - What do you need to do with babel/webpack et al. that Create-
React-App or Next.js can't do?

------
tedyoung
Looks nice, but not quite responsive enough to lay out properly on an iPad.

